# Brittle Nails :(



## K_Penney (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I have a German Short Hair Pointer who doesn't wear down her nails. We clip them periodically but her claws are so brittle that they tend to split lengthwise. I know it causes her a lot of discomfort but we can't just let her nail grow and grow. Does anyone know a way to prevent her nails from splitting?

Thanks!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Have you tried dremeling or filing her nails down instead? It may help.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I have heard that brittle nails is a sign of a nutrional defeciency.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Its also very possible that your trimmers aren't sharp. Dull trimmers will crush a nail and splinter/crack it....I would try getting a nice, new good pair of trimmers, and see if the results aren't better...


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I tried to clip Nia's nails with a human nail clipper once and it caused splitting. It never happens with a nice and sharp pair of dog nail clippers. 

Are you using a sharp nail clipper?


----------



## K_Penney (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tips!

I haven't tried to file her nails because she already hates having her nails clipped and I'm worried that she'll hate filing even more since it would take longer. But if they keep splitting, I'll have to try it anyway.

As for nutrition, we just switched her to a higher quality dog food so maybe that will help! Here's hoping!


----------



## JackandJordi (Oct 22, 2008)

You might try something like pedipaws (or just a sandpaper head on a dremel) - I have yet to meet a dog who is bothered more by that than by clipping  It is definitely worth a try.


----------

